# Kenwood Head Unit



## Cobalt07 (Feb 19, 2011)

Got a problem installing a Kenwood Head Unit. Hopefully somebody has a idea of what I can do. I have everything installed correctly. The Unit sounds great when vehicle is on aux. Once you turn the vehicle on the sound is all crackly like there is a big interference from the motor running. Now, just so you know I had another after market head unit in the vehicle all I was doing was swapping them and the first one didn't have this problem.

What I tried is.... I took the solid black wire from the Kenwood head unit and instead of hooking it to the vehicle wiring harness I took it straight to ground. Well it made my problem worse.
Also, I totally disconnected the black wire and the problem didn't change.

I need some help cause I think this problem is beyond my audio installation knowledge.

Thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

do you have any amplifiers in the vehicle? sounds like your picking up engine noise from some where....what type of vehicle is it.


----------



## Cobalt07 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for your reply!! It turns out that the head unit was bad. It was not grounded properly so when I turned the engine on the head unit itself was acting like the conductor and sending the interference through the wiring to my speakers. This was in a 2003 Chevy Astro Van so my head unit sits directly over my engine. But the old head unit I installed worked fine. The Kenwood had a bad ground and now the one I got when I returned the Kenwood works fantastic just like I expected it to. I recommend anyone else having this issue to just go return the head unit first and get another one. It took me three days and my whole dash ripped out before we discovered it was my head unit. Thanks a lot for your help!!


----------

